# small white worms on glass



## oalston (Jul 24, 2009)

today i noticed some very small (approx. 1mm long) white worms on the inside of the aquarium glass just below the water surface. they are spread all around the tank. ive attached a photo below.


any ideas as to what they may be or where they come from and how to get rid of them?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like planaria to me, but its hard to be 100% sure from photos..............If it is planaria, dont worry about your fish, they will be fine...................Stop feeding for 2 or 3 days and it should die off.....Your fish will be fine without food for a few days


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Agree, looks like planaria.
They feed off extra food and poo in the tank.
If there is no food source, they should die off.
Feed less, along with extra gravel cleanings.


----------



## oalston (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks


----------

